# Problema con tda2040



## deivys (Feb 16, 2007)

Hola hice un amplificador con el integrado tda2040 para mi guitarra eléctrica, lo conecto con 12v y al subirle todo el volumen a la guitarra se distorsiona el sonido. como hago para que mi guitarra suene limpia?


----------



## Dano (Feb 19, 2007)

Si cuando subias el volumen lo hacias casi al maximo eso seria medio normal porque el integrado es muy pequeño y le estas exigiendo demasiado

Saludos


----------



## LucasAr (Feb 23, 2007)

El problema lo tenes con la fuente de alimentacion, 12V es muy pobre para el TDA2040,
tenes que alimentarlo con por lo menos 16+16 (fuente partida) o 32V de fuente simple.
Cuando lo alimentas con 12V lo mas probable es que no pueda sacar mas de 5W antes de saturarse.
Saludos


----------



## deivys (May 8, 2007)

gracias x las respuestas¡ weno lo conecte a 16 voltios y me sono bien¡¡ muchas gracias¡¡ yo nunk pense que este pekeño circuito nesesitaria tanto voltage jeje ...grax¡  saludos¡¡


----------



## MISOFT (Jun 4, 2008)

discupen soy nuevo yo quiero armar ese ampi, tengo en transformador de 15+15 5a pero no se si al rectificaro va asubir el voltaje y si va a subir no se si me sirva.


----------



## mnicolau (Jun 4, 2008)

Hola misoft, bienvenido al foro, pasá por esta dir:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about24097.html

Con ese transformador vas a tener unos 20V rectificados, armate el tda2050 en puente q vas a sacar una muy buena potencia...

Saludos


----------



## MISOFT (Jun 4, 2008)

muchas gracias x la resp entonoces dices que ese trans puede alimentar bien a dos tda2040


----------



## mnicolau (Jun 4, 2008)

MISOFT dijo:
			
		

> muchas gracias x la resp entonoces dices que ese trans puede alimentar bien a dos tda2040



Mmm no, es mucha tensión para el tda2040, pero es la tensión correcta para alimentar el tda2050, cuestan lo mismo ambos y le podés sacar más potencia a este último.
Con 5A podés alimentar 2 placas de tda2050 en puente tranquilamente(en puente significa 2 integrados por cada placa, para obtener mayor potencia, como lo puse en el post q te pasé).

Saludos


----------



## analfabeta (Jun 5, 2008)

tengo una duda para alimentar al TDA2040, tengo dos fuentes, una de 18V-5A y la otra de 12V-1A, el preamplificador lo hice con un TBA820 que funciona solo con una fuente, en este caso que será mas conveniente conectar el TDA2040 con+18 y -12 o poner en serie las fuentes para tener 30V, no se si importe el orden en que las acomode porque son de diferente potencia


----------



## zaiz (Jun 5, 2008)

Hola, yo las pondría en serie, como dices, pues ese circuito tiene opción de conectarse con una sola polaridad. Aunque la fuente de 12 V por ser de 1 A, tal vez no te dé toda la potencia a volúmen alto. Pero sí te funcionaría.

El TBA820 puedes conectarlo a la fuente de 12 y toma en cuenta que con esta configuración de una sola polaridad (en tu caso, con las dos fuentes en serie), las tierras tanto del tba820 como del tda2040 deben ser la misma línea, como se muestra en esta figura que pongo aquí.

Saludos.


----------



## MISOFT (Jun 5, 2008)

ok entonces armare los dos en puente cuando las termine te cuento..


----------



## luiselelectronico (Jun 6, 2008)

Hola solo me intereso mucho los comentarios de todos por que yo soy un novato de secundaria que se hizo de cuatro amplificador Tda2040 que me dejaron sin palabras. Los alimente con una fuente partida de 30vdc por cada rama, debo admitir que el ciruito se calentaba pero lo solucione con un ventilador. Este pequeño circuito me dejo sorprendido por que segun yo facilmente me tiraba unos 30w con bocinas de 6 ohms. De hecho un dia me lo lleve a la secundaria y se escuchaba por toda la escuela. Sin ninguna duda este amplificador es el que mas me gusto aunque recientemente me hice de un STK4050V que para mi este es una bestia. Pero en fin les recomiendo mucho este amplificador, si tienen alguna duda no duden en preguntarme.


----------



## jose_flash (Jun 24, 2008)

bueno ya que este integrado se parece al TDA2052 y el post de este no responde nadie....pues posteo aquii mira lo unico que diferencia el 2040 del 2052 que los W y el mute/st-by 

pues os cuento lo alimento con +-16 Volt de los +-24 que que es lo aconsejable lo conecto a unos altavoces  de 100 W a 8 Ohm y se oye fuerte pero no tan fuerte como pensaba se oye como unos altavoces de escritotio al maximo y eso no son ni siquiera 15 W y lkuego en un acto suicida cojo un altavoz de 3 W lo conecto pongo el amli a tope y nada el altavoz suena fuerte pero no forzado como deveria ser al meterle "60 w" de 3 W que aguanta el altavoz




yo se que lo de meterle 16+- es uno de los factores pero tanto influye pero si el integrado puede funcionas de +-6 a +-25 ...... y el amplificador en si esta en perfecto estado....que yo sepa...
revise todo y todo bien..




lo probe con un MP3 y a pesar de ponerle un pre ..con LM741 con el pre y son el pre sonaba igual de fuerte .....y puse un radio-cd se lo conecte a la salida de auriculares y nada....mas fuerte pero nada mas un poco mqas fuerte que la radio pero no mas fuerte que mi amplificador de 15 W...


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 25, 2008)

Amigos, voy a darles unn tip sobre esos integrados.

se alimentan de 25+25 voltios con 1 Ah de corriente para q suene a todo poder.

si le das a maximo volumen, el integrado satura porque no tiene la alimentacion necesaria.

en puente no tube grandes resultados.

saludos


----------



## evans145 (Ago 4, 2013)

Miren amigos yo me arme este amplificador http://amplificadoresaudio.blogspot...howComment=1375641283397#c8462365078978632158 quisiera ayuda acerca de la fuente de alimentacion yo lo quiero para el auto pero quisiera saber si la bateria del auto me *h*aria fun*cion*ar este amplificador


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 4, 2013)

evans145 dijo:


> Miren amigos yo me arme este amplificador http://amplificadoresaudio.blogspot...howComment=1375641283397#c8462365078978632158  quisiera ayuda acerca de la fuente de alimentacion yo lo quiero para el auto pero quisiera saber si la bateria del auto me aria funkar este amplificador



¿ Armaste este esquema ? 





¿ Y te funcionó ?


----------

